# FALL is not that far AWAY !!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dirty Trucks
Tired PUPs
Sound of rain
on a old tin roof
Feathers
________________
Welcome to PIKE's World


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Who knew u Vere a poet RE?

Nice verse - and reading full words too!  
Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken !!!! poet NO - LOL - but try this - not mine !!!!!!!!
Let me go to the field again
to a lonely field and sky
and all I ask 
is a V to guide ME by !!!!!!!!!!
_________________
WORKS 4 PIKE & ME - LOL - TALL SHIPS


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its 100 degrees, and no rain insight.
This means doves season is right around the corner.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Come North Deb! High today was 82. THOUSANDS of Dove and no one here hunts them. Opens 9/1....


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

9-1 @ noon Doves Vgin in Ky - fastest upland bird - all dark meat - marinade over night in a great Italian dressing - rap in bacon - on the Barbie - does not get better than this - bring at least a box of shells - 2 get the 15 bird limit - PIKE @ sit MARK (he hates it ) but through the season will pick up over a 1000 birds - mine & the stations around us - PS - will send the rain from Ky 2 Cal !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Come North Deb! High today was 82. THOUSANDS of Dove and no one here hunts them. Opens 9/1....


Oh Ken, you don't know how tempting that is.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Drove thru the pasture this AM and have purposely left a big section of dove weed. Drove into the edge of it and a bunch of doves exploded out.......

Getting close!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE on Recall - 1 happy MUTT


----------

